# Dent Removal – Advice Please



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Dent Removal – Advice Please

Whilst visiting my son yesterday his wooden gate was blown into the side of my car. There is now a 9 inch vertical dent behind the front wheel arch but the paint is not damaged.

Do any of you have experience of the dent removal firms who offer to tease out the dent without the need for a new panel or filler and respray; Dent Wizard, Dent Clinic and Chips Away come to mind.

Kenp


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi have a bodyshop and use few dent people , photo be helpful, but generally if its a sharp straight crease they're not able to help, they're superb at the rounded shallower dents. Generally they won't take job on if cant get dent out

Mark


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

I had a 4 inch vertical dent removed by one of these people recently. I was very impressed by the guy's work. While he was at it he removed a few smaller ones too, no extra cost. Even knowing exactly where they were it is impossible to see any sign of them now.

£80

Mine were in door so he gained access through drain holes in bottom of door, might not be so easy where your's is.

Your problem is who to call because apparently the quality of the work is not related to the firm, but the individual employee/franchisee. Best get some local advice.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If you lived nearer yes

A small one man garage near us

Aldra


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dent Wizard - real magic!*

Thank you all for your advice.

I finally employed Andy of Dent Wizard. He has the franchise in Shropshire and was excellent and very reasonable in price at £80; it was actually less than he had quoted on seeing the photos I sent him.

I can't see where the dent was and neither can my wife.

Kenp


----------

